# Fiscal Focus



## TheUnknown (1 December 2013)

So has anyone heard of this company or know anything ablut them? fiscalfocus.com.au they are based in adelaide and trade FX. Would like to hear any feedback.


----------



## stockGURU (1 December 2013)

People complaining about being ripped off by them here: http://forums.babypips.com/newbie-i...-lost-75-account-1-week-what-should-i-do.html

Something obviously negative posted about the company here was removed due to threats of legal action: http://www.notgoodenough.com/viewtopic.php?t=40602

I would steer clear.


----------



## andrecurry (4 December 2013)

Haven't heard of them yet, but with those negative comments about them, it would be better for me not to know anything about them. 

But on the second thought, I haven't encountered them yet, so I don't know.


----------

